# Calvin's Prayer



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 5, 2008)

"Grant, Almighty God, since we have already entered in hope upon the threshold of our eternal inheritance, and know that there is a certain mansion for us in heaven, after Christ has been recieved there, who is our Head, and the firstfruits of our salvation: Grant...that we may proceed more and more in the course of thy holy calling until at length we reach the goal, and so enter that eternal glory of which thou affordest us a taste in this world, by the same Christ our Lord. Amen."

-- John Calvin


----------

